# Cupiennius salei care info



## Ranubis (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting a Cupiennius salei (wandering spider) but can't find much info on their care.

Does anyone keep them who can give me some advice or know any links I can look at?

Thanks, help appreciated.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

found this


http://www.thebts.co.uk/media/Cupiennius salei.pdf

treat it as typical rainforest arboreal, 25 degrees (will tolerate lower or higher due to arboreal nature), 80% humidity


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just keep em the same as arboreal T's just with a bit higher humidity and allot more caution mine gives no threat posture just bites apart from the dangers of keepin em there great.
N give em plenty of hight n space


----------

